# New Model



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was informed that Swift are bringing out a new model, anyone heard this or have any infr is this old info.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr Andy Harris introduced it I think, on the Motorhome Show on Monday nights at 08.30 on the Information Channel. Freesat
There was a lot of waffle about all of the materials being aqua-phobic so cannot rot... the walls and everything else were of course revolutionary.

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do I hear a sense of cynicism in that. :wink: Is this just a caravan then, not a motorhome.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No! The item was presented by Mr Swift (?) himself. I was intrigued at the emphasis put on the floor being impervious to water and the trim that can be removed to add additional wiring.
I would like to have been given a report on the straightness of doors and how the new doors on the new model actually fit.
I went around several new vans at a recent show where only the middle of the door where the catch was, actually reached the door frame.
I thought to myself, how unfortunate that they had not noticed the doors being stored with a weight in the middle...


Alan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is good information to suggest that this is the year for motorhomes. All of the caravans have been upgraded and new construction used. I have heard from several high ranking Swift officials that Esprit/Bessie 400 and possibly Bolero/500 ranges are due this autumn.
Gerry


----------

